

Activate God Mode in Windows 10 - abhisekumar
http://www.lifehacker.co.in/technology/Activate-God-Mode-in-Windows-10-for-Quick-Access-to-Windows-Commands/articleshow/48349948.cms

======
jongalloway2
This has worked on Windows since at least Vista. You can use any folder name
with the suffix .{ed7ba470-8e54-465e-825c-99712043e01c}. Explanation of why it
works here:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Master_Control_Panel_s...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Master_Control_Panel_shortcut)

It's just another view of the control panel. It's maybe a little more useful
in Windows 10 (and also Windows 8.x) since there are two settings apps,
although I'd suggest that the best way get things done in Windows is to use
search - just hit the Windows key (or click the Windows logo) and type
"Bluetooth" or "printer" or "uac" or "update" or whatever. And of course, with
Windows 10 you can boss Cortana around, too.

------
greenyoda
Interestingly, this also works in Windows 7, so it must be a pretty old
feature. But it doesn't give you any god-like powers, just a lot of functions
from various control panels assembled in one place. And any function that
requires admin privileges (like "create an account") brings up the usual
prompt for the admin password.

~~~
krapp
Still really convenient, though.

------
stephengillie
TL;DR it's the same "godmode" hack that works in Win7. So if you just kept the
modified shortcut in a random folder somewhere, it should still work.

------
mtgx
In Windows 10 Microsoft is the god.

~~~
abhisekumar
It is true 100 %

